
Ask HN: Fire your whole team or another chance? - tomklein
Hi, imagine you had a team of friends of yours in a startup. It’s getting less productive week after week. Would you fire your whole team after countless tries of getting them to start doing? Is it the fault of yourself hiring them? Would you keep trying?<p>What’s your opinion
======
chewz
Don't do business with friends. You will loose both friends and money.

------
stevenalowe
Have a frank discussion about needs, abilities, expectations, and commitment.
If this is a business and not a hobby or lark it deserves clarity. Equity is
for going the distance not just showing up occasionally.

------
cocktailpeanuts
it's everyone's fault, but that's not the issue here.

the real issue is you're working with people who you are not satisfied with.

in my experience, if you have to motivate people you work with in order to get
things done, it's already over, because it means the culture is fucked. I've
never seen it work. The ideal picture is if you work with people who inspire
you every day.

Next time try to be careful when looking for who you work with.

~~~
tomklein
Thanks a lot! I’m at the very beginning of managing a team and culture is key.
I’ll probably have to turn that around.

